# Hungry Blue



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I think he was hungry but died trying. Lake Tawakoni, Texas. 22" Wiper got a little close.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently I've underestimated the catfish by using a 6" bluegill. However, using a 22" wiper wouldn't have EVER crossed my mind! 

Mr. A


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That's why I can't catch them. I need bigger bait. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool pic. I have seen a lot f these pictures over the last few years. Sure its not the main part of their diet but if it will fit in their mouth and they can grab it, its on. And this is a by I laugh when guys put 30# flatheads in their pond and wonder where the bass go. If I have caught 3# cat on a 6 inch gill, what won't a 30 pounder eat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> Apparently I've underestimated the catfish by using a 6" bluegill. However, using a 22" wiper wouldn't have EVER crossed my mind!
> 
> Mr. A


 Sorry Mr.A , I should have mentioned the catfish was found floating. Still yet, WOW Yeah Rustyfish, I always wondered about that myself. The big cats in a pond would use up more energy to chase smaller fish down too, so they would need more and more and more, then, nothing left!!


----------

